# Wild Plum Recipe



## justsipn (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello,

I've contemplated at some point using wild plums in my rhubarb wine. I see below there's a plum wine thread, but I think that's more about domesticated plums. I have tons of wild plums around me. I would like to make a gallon of it this summer to see if it is even worth messing with in a larger batch of rhubarb.

So, anyone ever use this? Recipe?? Think it would be a horrible idea??? They taste very different than a regular plum you get from the store. I'm guessing they have less sugar.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 9, 2020)

wild plum recipe is not different than a domestic plum just adjust specific gravity and acid then pitch yeast.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

i have better then 20 wild plum out in the woods pasture, funny i never thought about wine while i stand there eating till i go home and to bed sick. 
Dawg


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 18, 2020)

I made wild plum port once, I kept feeding it sugar till it got to 18%. Tried to adjust the acid without using too much water. After three years it was pretty good, prior to that the young wine would have made very good cleaner or disinfectant. Never again. Now my wild grape port turned out real nice after three years. I call them port because of the alcohol level.


----------



## Al Hatfield (Mar 8, 2021)

Wood, do u know what the final gravity was? I started a plum/ blueberry last night I was planning on step feeding up to port level (18+%). First attempt so I don’t know what to expect.


----------



## Ivywoods (Apr 12, 2021)

I just bottled a batch of wild plum wine on Easter Sunday. I thought the taste was pretty decent. I do however, want to age it for at least a year, maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 12, 2021)

Ivywoods said:


> I just bottled a batch of wild plum wine on Easter Sunday. I thought the taste was pretty decent. I do however, want to age it for at least a year, maybe 2 or 3.


Check,, Call @Ivywoods in 3 Years, got it,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## Ivywoods (Apr 12, 2021)

Dawg-I will probably try a bottle after a year and another after two, just to compare. In the meantime I have enough wild plum/sandplum juice to start another 3 gallon batch. I'm just waiting to get some of this skeeter pee finished so I can have a carboy or two empty.


----------



## Dkrmwiz (Apr 13, 2021)

I've only got 1 sand plum tree in my front yard. Hoping it gives me enough fruit this year for another 5 gallon batch. Year before last, I had to add red plums from the store and blackberries we picked to get enough fruit for the batch. It aged 1 yr last month. It's pretty good!


----------



## Ivywoods (Apr 13, 2021)

Dkrmwiz-That sounds like a good combination. Sometimes fruit tastes best when it's mixed with other fruit.


----------

